# Terrible radio reception/Cruise control doesn't work



## Antiricevette (Oct 29, 2009)

Anybody have any ideas on either?


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Terrible radio reception/Cruise control doesn't work (Antiricevette)*

As far as the radio reception goes, I'd say first make sure the antenna is hooked up to the radio. If so, try to trace the cable for the antenna and make sure it's not broken or anything. If that doesn't work, could be the stereo itself has an issue with the internal connection for the antenna input. 
For the cruise control, mine doesn't work either, so any answers would be much appreciated!


----------

